
FB execs quietly remove fact check from a piece of climate change denial - annadane
https://nitter.net/JuddLegum/status/1285207032900059136
======
annadane
The title is such because it was taken from Roger Mcnamee's tweet linking the
link contained in the title; not due to my editorializing

------
0xy
Why do none of the tweets or the articles link to the Daily Wire claims made?
If you aren't showing the original content, everything you say looks
misleading or like you're trying to hide something.

Show us what they said.

